# ART IS FOR CUNTS



## BENJIDONTWANTCOK (Aug 18, 2015)

pls discus


----------



## battomet (Aug 18, 2015)

I agree


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 18, 2015)

it's


----------



## Axle_Gear (Aug 19, 2015)

Vaelarsa said:


> it's



What is it?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 19, 2015)

It really is


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Aug 19, 2015)

AS AN ARTIST, I AM A CUNTLORD

ALL FEAR THE MIGHTY CUNTLORD


----------



## PrettyKitty13 (Aug 19, 2015)

What about the penises?
You can't leave 'em.... hanging. *snicker*


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 19, 2015)

PrettyKitty13 said:


> What about the penises?
> You can't leave 'em.... hanging. *snicker*



They aren't hanging, they are just laying in wait for their next victim!! >


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2015)

Artists = Cuntflaps


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 19, 2015)

Runefox said:


> Artists = Cuntflaps



I love the smell of fresh artist in the morning :V


----------



## redhusky (Feb 29, 2016)

No! Art is for dicks!


----------



## SpiritMachine (Mar 1, 2016)

redhusky said:


> No! Art is for dicks!


the dicks to whom the cunts serve


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Mar 1, 2016)

Finally, some quality content.


----------



## redhusky (Mar 1, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> Finally, some quality content.


#makefagreatagain


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 6, 2016)

i am a thundercunt yes


----------



## Yourfurryotaku (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm a cunt in training apparently. I can just  see it now a Dbz style training camp for future cuntlords . The future is now everyone !!!


----------



## WhiteTigerCub (Apr 7, 2016)

I had to look in the dictionary what the hell the words "cunt" and "cuntflap" mean... other than that, you're all out of mind!


----------

